#ubuntu-us-oh 2010-11-04
<nlawson> what does that mean for drupal?
<nlawson> and do any of you frequent reddit?
<nlawson> what are some of your choice subreddits?
<greyfox-> nlawson: ubuntu linux columbus cfb pics geek funny movies muci listentothis scifi sports
<greyfox-> the list goes on...
<greyfox-> muci = music
<thafreak> eh, there are plenty of projects out there forking mysql, drupal will be fine
<thafreak> besides, it already supports postgres doesn't it? Most feel that postgres is a better db than mysql anyway...
<thafreak> And most of the forks aim to provide drop in replacements for mysql....like mariadb, and I think drizzle speaks the current mysql protocol
<thafreak> in fact, mariadb was actually started by the guy who started mysql...he didn't like what Sun was doing, so he left
<thafreak> but he was thinking ahead, he named his project maria, so you can still call the stack "L.A.M.P"
<thafreak> :)
<deejoe> cut up, Maria!  Show me some of them Spanish dances.
<canthus13> Wow. Counting Crows...
<thafreak> Any of you aware that the actual 4G spec is supposed to offer 100Mbps for "high mobility" devices (cell phones)
<thafreak> and up to 1Gbps on "lower mobility" devices...
<thafreak> I'm sorry, but sprint, verizon, etc don't have a 4g network...
<thafreak> bah, how do big companies get away with this crap
<thafreak> http://www.bgr.com/2010/11/03/the-4g-forgery/
 * BiosElement has never quite seen the point in faster networks...all it means is you get to hit the 5mb cap in 30 seconds instead of 4 minutes.
<deejoe> BiosElement: e-nis bragging rights
<BiosElement> Heh, probably
<thafreak> good point
<canthus13> http://www.ktla.com/news/landing/wpix-stanford-police-halloween-fight,0,7821152.story
<Cheri703> you guys would appreciate this: http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs243.snc4/39510_417673063213_580943213_4884720_5756053_n.jpg
<Cheri703> it made me chuckle
<Cheri703> nice canthus13
 * BiosElement is working up bullet points for his apparent talk on monday >.>
#ubuntu-us-oh 2010-11-05
<canthus13> .243? Or .308?
<BiosElement> Heh, .coming_monday canthus13 :P
<canthus13> :)
<dmcglone> Hi people :-)
<canthus13> No hi people here. :P
<Cheri703> hey boys
<dmcglone> boys?
<dmcglone> you mean "men"
<dmcglone> :-)
<Cheri703> ...boys
<Cheri703> ;)
<dmcglone> oh well, i've been called worse... LOL
<BiosElement> >.>
<dmcglone> Last week I was so pissed off at fantasy football
<dmcglone> I just set my line up and the guy that beat me last week, was gloating, but he only won because my best WR was on bye week, my quarterback couldn't get going and my TE got injured in the first quarter
<dmcglone> either way, I would have won if my TE wouldn't have got injured
<dmcglone> BiosElement: php rules, python drools
 * BiosElement dropkicks dmcglone >.>
<dmcglone> ouch that hurt
<dmcglone> but at least it woke you up
<BiosElement> lol I've been up for ages :P
<dmcglone> how did you manage that?
<dmcglone> eating coffee grounds?
<BiosElement> Heh Yep
<dmcglone> why not just roll em and smoke me... LOL
<dmcglone> smoke em that is
<dmcglone> lol
<BiosElement> >.>
<dmcglone> I usually mix my coffee grounds with water, it taste better that way
<dmcglone> How can you tell when a programmer has had sex?
<dmcglone> When he’s washing the pepper spray out of his eyes.
<BiosElement> That's 'really' poor taste. >.>
<Cheri703> agreed
<dmcglone> it was the joke of the day
<dmcglone> don't blame me
<dmcglone> I didn't vote
<Cheri703> you did repost it
<dmcglone> yeah I did
<dmcglone> thought you all might get a kick out of it
<dmcglone> AAAAA: American Association Against Acronym Abuse.
<Cheri703> implied rape isn't really amusing...
<dmcglone> I didn't see it that way, I seen it as a "geek" not being liked
<Cheri703> well, if he had sex with someone who pepper sprayed him, then apparently it wasn't consensual, ergo rape
<dmcglone> true
<dmcglone> I got that one all wrong :-(
<Cheri703> many people find humor where humor doesn't exist...
<Cheri703> glad you're willing to acknowledge the difference :)
<Cheri703> (many people won't)
<dmcglone> Ah well, I'm not perfect :-)
<dmcglone> I didn't see what it meant till you pointed it out
<dmcglone> I was looking at it more of the perspective of us not being liked at all
<Cheri703> I'd go with "how d you know when a programmer has had sex?" "when he's cleaning his keyboard"
<dmcglone> ewwwwwwww
<Cheri703> ha
<dmcglone> thats gross
<dmcglone> lol
 * Cheri703 is watching Lewis Black, he's HILARIOUS
<dmcglone> took me a minute but I got it
<dmcglone> I'll be back, going to take a quick shower and get on the laptop
<Cheri703> http://www.geeksaresexy.net/2010/09/13/the-routine-pic/
<dmcglone1> what was you watching again cheri?
<Cheri703> a Lewis Black special
<Cheri703> also, did you catch that link?
<Cheri703> http://www.geeksaresexy.net/2010/09/13/the-routine-pic/
<dmcglone1> is it on tv
<Cheri703> nah, I maaaay have downloaded it
<Cheri703> I saw it on comedy central a while back
<Cheri703> he's so freaking funny
<dmcglone1> Oh
<dmcglone1> I've seen that link before :-)
<Unit1931> http://www.fakeposters.com/posters/android-vs-iphone/
<Cheri703> yeah, I like that one :)
<BiosElement> Wow windows games suck...I boot up win to play a game...then start reading a book cause I'm bored
<Unit1931> Tested Nexuiz?
<Unit1931> MW3?
<Unit1931> (The first is also Linux :)
<BiosElement> Eh, I refuse to use support the Nexuiz devs who stole from the entire foss community
<dmcglone1> night people :-)
<Unit1931> BiosElement: What Linux games do you play?
<BiosElement> Unit1931, Sauerbraten, Minecraft, Dwarf Fortress. Also developing a FOSS game engine.
<BiosElement> I really wonder why twitter complains about spam so much. If someone posts the exact same link 30 times in 24 hours, I'd put money on it being spam. >.>
<thafreak> Morning Ohio
<canthus13> herro.
 * Cheri703 is tired and pissy
<_bbb> not a good combo
<Cheri703> yeah, got about 2 hours of sleep and boss is ridiculous, it's good times
#ubuntu-us-oh 2010-11-06
<canthus13> wow. quiet.
<Unit1931> Yep
<BiosElement> A tad
<BiosElement> Hmm, who wants to tell me how horrid my latest business card draft is? http://img340.imageshack.us/img340/2623/mybusinesscardv2.png
<Unit1931> Looks like a lightsaber...
<Cheri703> I would look, but lately when I try to go to links that are just an image, I get 404 errors :/
<BiosElement> haha yeah, it kinda does. Wasn't really intended but it sorta worked
<Unit1931> crap... it wasn't supposed to?
<BiosElement> haha no, but I agree it does look like one :P
<Unit1931> What were you going for?
<BiosElement> Unit1931, Something abstract. I guess it kinda worked heh
<Unit1931> anyone seen this?  http://ultimateedition.info
<Unit1931> Screenshots look cool
<Cheri703> hey Unit1931, how are you tonight?
<Unit1931> Cheri703: Fine, and you?
<Cheri703> not too shabby, trying to figure out what to watch
<Unit1931> I need to get to bed :(
<Unit1931> Gotta get up before 7 tomorrow...
<Cheri703> ew
<Cheri703> that sucks
<Unit1931> I'm a late night person too...
<Cheri703> same here
<Unit1931> Got a conference in C-bus
<Cheri703> nice
<Unit1931> eh, sorta...
<Cheri703> what kind of conference?
<Unit1931> Part of some 4-H thing I'm in...
<Cheri703> nice
<Cheri703> I did 4-H back in the day
<Unit1931> http://thechive.com/2010/09/23/wrong-exam-answers-are-right-in-my-heart-20-photos/
<dmcglone1> Hi guys
<Unit1931> Hey dmcglone1
<dmcglone1> n gals
<dmcglone1> :-)
<Cheri703> yo dmcglone1
<dmcglone1> I still kinda feel a little bad about that bad joke yesterday
<dmcglone1> I wonder what kind of cereal we have :-) I think I'll go get me a bowl
<dmcglone1> frosted mini wheats
<Unit1931> play-by-play?
<Cheri703> Unit1931: we don't get out much
<dmcglone1> Hmmm. that was a commercial wasn't it?
<Unit1931> And you think I do?
<Cheri703> just saying
<Unit1931> And I just have to give people a hard time ;-)
<BiosElement> Just a heads up: http://blog.nerdchic.net/archives/418/ Probably should read. I can't say I believe it. (As in I do, but shocked.)
<dmcglone1> Unit1931: them test answers were funny
<Unit1931> This sound right to you? http://www.cybersalt.org/cleanlaugh-archive/5432
<Cheri703> BiosElement: I reposted that in ubuntu-women
<BiosElement> Thanks Cheri703. Send it to the ohio loco too if you've got something typed up, or I will in a few minutes. No reason the loco can't take a mindful role of preventing idiocy like that.
<Cheri703> nah, I just posted the link
<BiosElement> Ahh cool
<BiosElement> Back in just a few
<Cheri703> paultag and I were discussing that there aren't many women in the loco
<Cheri703> hoping to change that eventually
<paultag> Yuppers
<paultag> +1 Cheri703
<Cheri703> so far you guys seem like a non-neanderthal lot, so I don't think we'd face many of the same issues other areas have faced
<Cheri703> :)
<Unit1931> I really need to go now... :(
<dmcglone1> later Unit1931
<Unit1931> See you dmcglone1
<Cheri703> situations like that are one of the reasons I don't consume alcohol or other substances...I never want to have a situation where someone says "if you hadn't ____, then they wouldn't have ____" and if I can have no control over anything else, I'll have control of myself...
<Cheri703> night Unit1931
<Unit1931> Night Cheri703
<dmcglone1> what initiated this conversation? was it the bad joke?
<Cheri703> link bios posted
<Cheri703> BiosElement posted
<dmcglone1> I read it
<Cheri703> just an unfortunately prevalent attitude that so many people ignore because "that stuff doesn't happen anymore" or "men don't treat women differently anymore" etc
<dmcglone1> I was sittin here thinking I'll never live up to that one :-/
<Cheri703> dmcglone1, BiosElement, paultag: have you guys been to http://ubuntu-women.org ? probably, but just saying
<Cheri703> if the whole loco got on board with it and were actively encouraging women (not in a creepy way :) ) then that'd be AWESOME
<dmcglone1> no, but I frequently visit kde-women
<Cheri703> not saying to shift focus to JUST women, but...it'd be pretty darn cool to make sure they were comfortable/welcome
<paultag> Cheri703, I have always been and always will be a proponent of woman in F/OSS. I love the Ubuntu Woman project, and yes, I have been to the site
<Cheri703> figured you had :)
<paultag> :)
<Cheri703> complete subject change: I'm looking for a new tv show to watch...I tend to take shows and watch ALL old episodes up to present...any suggestions welcome, but I might not take them ;)
<paultag> Cheri703, House
<Cheri703> done :)
<dmcglone1> I know a really good C++ programmer @woman.kde.org, she helped me quite a bit when I was struggling with C++
<paultag> Cheri703, It's always Sunny in Philadelphia
<Cheri703> I will make an approximate list for you guys:
<dmcglone1> no cable right Cheri703?
<Cheri703> sons of anarchy, house, burn notice, bones, ncis, castle, chuck, stargate universe, criminal minds, grey's anatomy, private practice, big bang theory, 30 rock, buffy the vampire slayer, firefly, covert affairs, the closer, true blood, army wives, psych, sanctuary, the IT crowd
<BiosElement> Reading up
<Cheri703> many others that I can't think of atm
<Cheri703> the pretender, M.A.N.T.I.S., etc
<BiosElement> dmcglone1, No, the joke didn't start it. It came up on my identica feed
<Cheri703> all of those I've watched EVERY episode (/me likes background noise), so...
<Cheri703> I need another series I can watch start to finish :)
<Cheri703> (or several, I went through 4 seasons of 30 rock last weekend...
<Cheri703> )
<dmcglone1> thats good to know. :-)
<BiosElement> Cheri703, And yeah, seen ubuntuwomen
<Cheri703> :)
<BiosElement> Yay for reading up heh
<Cheri703> dmcglone1: I have the internets, no cable needed ;)
<dmcglone1> Cheri703: you just about covered everything on primetime, if you don't have cable, I don't know what i could suggest
<dmcglone1> lol my lips are sealed
<dmcglone1> My favorite all time primetime show "Cheers"
<paultag> Cheri703, 30 rock 30 rock 30 rock 30 rock30 rock
<paultag> Cheri703, 30 rock, and also 30 rock
<paultag> Oh yes, 30 rock
<Cheri703> did that last week! :)
<paultag> so good
<paultag> so good
<Cheri703> tina fey is HILARIOUS
<paultag> so good
<paultag> so good
<Cheri703> yeah
<Cheri703> I got the husband hooked on sons of anarchy
<Cheri703> oo, sorry, 30 rock was 2 weeks ago, sons of anarchy was last weekend
<paultag> Werewolf bar mitzvah, spooky scary
<Cheri703> heh, yeah
<paultag> boys becoming men
<paultag> men becoming wolfs
<Cheri703> men becoming wolves!
<paultag> woo!!!!
<paultag> <3
<paultag> such a great series
<dmcglone1> cheri where do you get these shows from on the internet?
<Cheri703> some on hulu
<dmcglone1> I'd like to watch the cheers episodes
<dmcglone1> I miss that show.
<dmcglone1> Ok I'm headed to bed :-/
<Cheri703> night
<dmcglone1> bye guys
<dmcglone1> and gals... LOL
 * Cheri703 had about 3 hours of sleep in the last 37 hours...woo!
<dmcglone1> g'night
<dmcglone1> wow
<dmcglone1> I'd be dead if that were me
<dmcglone1> g'night :-)
<Cheri703> it's been...interesting
<Cheri703> I want to get some new show downloading before I go to bed, then as I work on stuff tomorrow I can watch it
<BiosElement> Ugh, yay for my best friend making my life difficult
<canthus13> he didn't kiss you did he?
<canthus13> (or she)
<BiosElement> canthus13, Not even close heh
 * Cheri703 is watching Seaquest :)
<BiosElement> Heh, fun
<Cheri703> ahh 90's future shows :)
<BiosElement> I just got as much work done as possible working on an unexpected ride for a friend from Cincinnati >.>
<Cheri703> nice
<BiosElement> Eh, it's what happens when I trust her to plan for herself
<BiosElement> No sleep in 3 days, no food in 2 + no hotel room + no ride home. >.> Great planning
<BiosElement> Off to sleep I go
<Cheri703> night
<scooter2> Goog morning!
<scooter2> Good morning!
<BiosElement> haha afternoon scooter2
<scooter2> Hi! I just wanted to report that 10.10 made my suspend and hibernate work.
<Cheri703> woo!
<BiosElement> haha it's a miracle
<scooter2> Yeah! Really nice for going to class and all that.
<Unit193> Back!
<Cheri703> wb
<Unit193> Tired.....
<Unit193> Hello Cheri703
<Cheri703> how was your thing today?
<Unit193> Good, long drive.... too early...
<Unit193> other people that went were fine...
<Unit193> When you go outside in the morning and see stars...
<Cheri703> that's a wee bit too early
<Unit193> I'm going for a bit of sleep...
<Cheri703> ttyl
<Unit193> Bye for now!
<deejoe> whee, release party
#ubuntu-us-oh 2010-11-07
<dmcglone> Hi everyone
<BiosElement> unHi dmcglone
<dmcglone> what's up?
<dmcglone> anyone good with database design?
<BiosElement> Eh, maybe. haha
<Cheri703> Don't forget daylight savings time!
<dmcglone> I'm just fooling around with techniques on paging
<dmcglone> was wondering if I should number the pages in the DB or just go by the "title" of the page
<BiosElement> dmcglone, As in number each db entry? Or tag 15 entries with 'page5'?
<dmcglone> more like putting a number to each db entry, besides the primary key ID
<dmcglone> for instance the db would look something like this:
<dmcglone> ID | page | description
<BiosElement> Sounds like you're over-thinking it maybe.
<dmcglone> and when called, go by the page number to get the description
<dmcglone> I think I am too
<BiosElement> I'm not aware of any db design that actually does that.
<dmcglone> say for instance I put in the db ID 1 | page index | description bla bla bla on the page
<dmcglone> wait a second, that wasn't correct
<dmcglone> more like: ID 1 | page 1 | description bla bla bla text on page
<BiosElement> You think too hard :P
<dmcglone> I usually pull from the DB by title
<dmcglone> I was playing around today and was trying new techniques
<BiosElement> You may have a good idea, but I think it's probably more complex then it's worth.
<dmcglone> and I pull the content for that page based on the page title
<dmcglone> it's pretty much the way all the CMS's do it
<dmcglone> I can't use the actual ID because it may not match up with the page title
<dmcglone> I've even used case statements for page display :-)
<dmcglone> huh, matter of fact I've used if else to display them too
<dmcglone> is google sucking bad or what? I do a search and get a complete blank page
<dmcglone> BiosElement: check this out, I wrote this about 5 years ago, simple function to get the page number from the db and display it's contents http://pastebin.com/5nwXPHLV
<BiosElement> Mmm Ahh cool
<dmcglone> with that code, I could enter everything for the page into a db and give that page a number and it would automagically generate that page
<dmcglone> Oh the power of PHP ;-)
<BiosElement> lol, I bet I could do it in python easier ;)
 * Cheri703 watches yet another python / php pissing match
<Cheri703> :D
<dmcglone> bet? you don't sound so confident ;-)
<dmcglone> lol Cheri703
<Cheri703> put them on the table and measure already!
<dmcglone> haha
<dmcglone> I might break the table :-/
<dmcglone> he's awful quiet, he's probably googling how to write paging methods for python
<dmcglone> lol
<dmcglone> I got another one for ya, that doesn't use a DB. I'll post it on PB for you to droooooooool over... LOL
<dmcglone> drool on this: http://pastebin.com/Q3ZXQk57
<dmcglone> Ah come on dude, you gotta drop kick me or something, just give me a sign... lol
<dmcglone> and no I don't mean the middle finger haha
<BiosElement> lol, sorry. Neck deep in auth code atm
<Cheri703> can I just say for the record: SeaQuest is RIDICULOUS
<dmcglone1> whats seaquest?
<dmcglone1> a game?
<dmcglone1> auth code in pearl? ;-)
<Cheri703> 90's sci-fi tv show
<dmcglone1> Oh ok
<dmcglone1> I'm watching "I almost got away with it"
<dmcglone1> getting ready to get my midnight snack. Cereal :-D
<dmcglone1> shredded wheat anyone?
<dmcglone1> well I'm off to bed :-)
<dmcglone1> g'night everyone
<BiosElement> Folks nextdoor want to run up and down the stairs all night and bang things around...apparently tonight's a free loud music night! ^_^
<BiosElement> Yay for long as hell day tomorrow
#ubuntu-us-oh 2011-10-31
<Unit193> Ohio Emergency Responders Stage Mock Zombie Invasion
<jrgifford> Unit193: Wouldn't be surprised. :P
<thafreak> So...is arch linux the new gentoo?
<dzho> that's my sense of it
<thafreak> Interesting...
<_bbb> im too lazy for either
 * jrgifford high-fives _bbb 
<jrgifford> yay for being lazy. :P
<_bbb> too lazy to high five
<_bbb> heh jk
<_bbb> too cool
<jrgifford> heh.
#ubuntu-us-oh 2011-11-01
<kemuri_> anyone have a copy of episode four mp3 that I can get emailed?
<paultag> gilbert: did you just apply for DD?
#ubuntu-us-oh 2011-11-02
<Unit193> DavidLevin is always levin'
<paultag> heh :)
<Unit193> And yes I really did make that joke
<Unit193> I always think "Leaving on a Jet Plan"
<ronnoc> Hi all
<Unit193> Howdy ronnoc, see you cycling here and #Kubuntu ;)
<ronnoc> Unit193: Yepp. I'm afk on this PC most of the time, but like to let people know I'm actually alive now and again :p
<ronnoc> What's new in OH?
<Unit193> Well, not sure if there is a ton
#ubuntu-us-oh 2011-11-03
<ronnoc> Unit193: well apparently that's a safe bet :p
#ubuntu-us-oh 2011-11-04
<jrgifford> paultag: github mail. :D
<paultag> jrgifford: :)
<jrgifford> :)
<jrgifford> Question, did you even *read* the readme? :D
<paultag> jrgifford: what?
<jrgifford> was it a "good" readme? I'm curious since I've been told I write horrible readmes. :P
<paultag> what readme?
<paultag> oh you sent me github mail
<paultag> thank you :)
<paultag> Hahahaha
 * jrgifford is officially confuzzled now. :P
<paultag> jrgifford: might need a little love, no need to put my name in there :)
<paultag> but mostly awesome :)
<paultag> BRB, need to test something right quick
<paultag> but jrgifford, you rock
<paultag> OK back
<paultag> jrgifford: got the format-patch you sent :)
<paultag> oh wait, that's a PR email
<paultag> what the what
<jrgifford> lolwait what. https://github.com/paultag/patchr/pull/1 :P
<jrgifford> that's what i was referring to, no idea what you're talking about. :P
<paultag> jrgifford: yep, ackd! :)
<paultag> jrgifford: I'll review it in one moment, making a debian upload
<paultag> I have to do some final review
<paultag> jrgifford: OK, you have my full attention
<paultag> just have to wait for an ACK in +30 minutes
<jrgifford> paultag: ok.
<jrgifford> so, i noticed your new repository, and started looking at the scripts, they look handy.
<paultag> jrgifford: OK, pushed out some comments on the readme
<jrgifford> paultag: reading them now.
<paultag> jrgifford: needs a bit of work before I'd push it up, but it's a super great idea
<paultag> jrgifford: They are handy - treat them as one app (btw) :)
<jrgifford> gotcha, they're one thing. :)
<paultag> jrgifford: I can also show you some git tricks to help make this stuff easier, by the way
<paultag> it'snot critical because I'm not activly pushing, but it might become an issue for larger projects
<paultag> but that'll come after :)
<paultag> alright, deb stuff acked
<paultag> I'm all yours
<jrgifford> paultag: btw, pretty sure using gmail like that is against the TOS after a certain level of email
<jrgifford> just make sure fluxbox doesn't get super-duper-hyper popular and you'll be fine. ;)
<paultag> jrgifford: don't care :)
<paultag> if they block me, I have enough friends @ google to talk to
<jrgifford> heh, didn't think so. ;D
<paultag> jrgifford: and it triggers if a high volume is sent that bounces
<Unit193> Fluxbox isn't bad, I need to do an install with it (STILL)
<paultag> it's my email, damit
<paultag> Unit193: oh gee, thanks. I'm glad it can be "not bad" enough for you :)
<paultag> BRB, verifying some things
<Unit193> :P
<jrgifford> paultag: updated pull request
<paultag> jrgifford: checking :)
 * jrgifford braces for another barrage of emails. ;)
<paultag> jrgifford: it needs a bit more work, but I think it's good enough for a +1 :)
<paultag> jrgifford: thanks!! :)
<jrgifford> paultag: you're welcome. :)
<paultag> jrgifford: If you're interested in fixing some stuff up, I'd be happy to review changes to the code :)
<jrgifford> paultag: making it more general (not fluxbox specific) kind of fixes, or something better? :D
<paultag> jrgifford: I'm looking to rewrite it to be something a bit more generic
<paultag> more python, less bash, but not all python, and not all bash
<paultag> and I'd like the template-email to be a bit more descriptive and containing the pull request body
<paultag> and using a conf-file rather then hardcoded
<jrgifford> gotcha, this sounds fun. :D
<paultag> jrgifford: :)
#ubuntu-us-oh 2012-10-29
<thafreak> dzho: did I email you a signed gpg key?
<dzho> mmmaybe
 * dzho has some keysigning to do still
#ubuntu-us-oh 2012-10-30
<Unit193> Cheri703: Talked to someone for a short time sat that lives somewhere around here using Ubuntu.
<Cheri703> \o/
<Cheri703> we need to plan another ubuntu hour :)
<thafreak> Anyone know anything about cpu temperatures?
<thafreak> I have a 6 core amd phenom constantly peaking above 60c
<thafreak> and the mb alarm keeps going off...
<thafreak> is that so hot it will damage the machine, or is it ok
<thafreak> I just have the stock cooler on there...been thinking I should grab beefier cooler
<andygraybeal_> i can't help you much but  my shit hangs around 30-37
<andygraybeal_> imma go get some brunch
<thafreak> yikes...
<thafreak> don't want it to melt....
<thafreak> guess i need a beastly cooler
<thafreak> Also, FYI, I probably said this before, but aria2==badass
<thafreak> it's like wget on roids
<thafreak> can download the same file from a bunch of http/ftp urls at the same time...kind of like a torrent
<thafreak> and it supports checksumming the final download to make sure it's ok
<thafreak> oh, and it can also act as a torrent client too
<canthus13> nice.
<thafreak> finally ordered my pelican case, and some protective hard drive cases
<paultag> dude
<paultag> that's awesome
<paultag> canthus13: the game
<thafreak> opted to go with bare hard drives plugged into an external sata->usb thing
<paultag> thafreak: I want one to build a portable debian hackstation
<thafreak> ha
<paultag> raspi + externals + wifi router
<thafreak> i got it for backups
<paultag> host a full mirror on there
<paultag> buildd nodes, small cluser perhaps
<thafreak> pelican cases aren't too pricey
<paultag> interesting.
<thafreak> i got a decent size one for $40
<paultag> hackable?
<thafreak> dunno...airtight, watertight
<thafreak> un-crushable
<thafreak> the one I got is full of foam cubes that you can arrange to fit whatever
<thafreak> i'm hoping to fit hard almost 6 bare hard drives...
<paultag> I would love to make one a hack-in-a-box
<thafreak> I wonder what the failure rate of bare hard drives is compared to tapes
<thafreak> paultag: don't see why you couldn't...if you have sufficient power
<paultag> are there "glands" I can put wires through and keep it watertight?
<thafreak> probably could rig a li-ion laptop battery up to power everything for a while
<thafreak> nah
<thafreak> it's all solid
<thafreak> why would you put wires through?
<paultag> power strip
<thafreak> put a decen battery inside, and you're self contained
<paultag> mmm
<thafreak> rasppi's are only 5w
<paultag> true
<thafreak> could power a bunch for hours off of an old laptop battery
<thafreak> rig multiple batteries for extra win
<thafreak> or i'm sure there are specialty battery stores
<thafreak> actually, I know there are
<paultag> not a bad idea
<thafreak> OR, even just build a battery pack out of lantern batteries
<thafreak> those are 6v...but I'm sure there are some instructables
<paultag> yah, but that gets pricy
<thafreak> lantern batteries are maybe $9
<thafreak> unless you mean the capacitors and resistors, etc you'd need to step the voltage down
<paultag> also a wireless AP
<thafreak> boom
<thafreak> http://www.adafruit.com/blog/2012/08/17/new-product-usb-battery-pack-for-raspberry-pi-3300mah-5v-1a-and-500ma-piday-raspberrypi-raspberry_pi/
<paultag> … swag
<thafreak> they powered a headless pi, with a wifi dongle for like 6 hours with that
<thafreak> it's $60 though
<thafreak> actually, it seems any of the portable phone re-charging things would work too
<thafreak> http://www.amazon.com/PowerGen-External-Blackberry-Sensation-Thunderbolt/dp/B005VBNYDS/
<thafreak> http://www.rpiforum.net/forum/tutorials/article/17-how-to-portably-power-your-raspberry-pi-with-a-battery/
<thafreak> there...get busy wiring paultag
<paultag> :)
<paultag> thafreak: I need to find a way to do some crazy stuff first.
<paultag> e.g. set up a new A record for ftp.us.d.o and make that force use of the raspi mirror when behind the LAN (or use mirror://)
<paultag> and find a way to give it internet along with the hackinabox
<paultag> (which involves not doing DHCP when DHCP is running upstream)
#ubuntu-us-oh 2012-10-31
<dzho> signs that software billing itself as "open source" is something to steer clear of:  Distributing as a zip file.
<dzho> aka "you lost me at .zip"
<dniMretsaM> lol
<dniMretsaM> .zip files. can't remember the last time I extracted one of those
<thafreak> yesterday
<thafreak> lol...raspberry pi org distributes it's raspian image as a .zip
<dzho> that about fits
<dzho> s/steer clear of/enter into cautiously/  ymmv
<thafreak> crossover office seems to be free for the next 24 hours
<thafreak> http://flock.codeweavers.com/
<thafreak> fyi
<Unit193> Saw that a couple times, worth it?
<thafreak> depends if there are any winblows software or games you want to try to run on linux
<Unit193> I use wine when I need that. :P
<thafreak> this is a more user friendly, and in some cases, more stable wine
<thafreak> supposedly...i've never actually used it
<thafreak> i've mostly just used bleeding edge wine
<dzho> isn't crossover to wine a bit like ubuntu to debian or fedora to RHEL?
<dzho> ok, scratch that last one.
<dzho> or reverse it.
<thafreak> maybe...more like mint to ubuntu :)
<thafreak> if mint charged money
#ubuntu-us-oh 2012-11-01
<dzho> I'm sitting here with Precise on a USB keychain and its nagging me to install flash
<dzho> what the hell, I though youtube was all HTML5 up in that
<dzho> thought
<thafreak> So I'm on canonical's "business" radar...
<thafreak> I think cause I downloaded their business desktop respin
<thafreak> So they keep emailing me about how to "perform a desktop migration"
<thafreak> You think...migration, wow, so they're going to help me move everyone's desktop to linux cool
<thafreak> then you look, and the second bullet point is..."how to choose which users to migrate"
<thafreak> fail
<thafreak> I want to migrate my wife...who uses quickbooks at work...I want to know how to do that
<canthus13> "Could you unplug your cable modem for me please?" "Do you want ME to do that?"
 * canthus13 facepalms.
<canthus13> thafreak: You set her up with a business class ticket to mexico for the winter.
<jacob> hey all, i won't be at the meeting tonight. still playing catch-up with work and class after the hurricane adventure
<Cheri703> well gosh jacob, how dare you not let ubuntu-ohio be your top life priority?!
<Cheri703> (kidding of course)
<Cheri703> definitely understandable
<jacob> :P
<jacob> the next time i'm heading to the east coast and there's a hurricane about, someone stop me
<Cheri703> heh, yeah, I know a lot of people that got stranded
<jacob> (or at least remind me not to fly with us airways)
<dzho> us air has done ok by us
<dzho> united is at the top of my shit list amongst the major carriers
<Cheri703> I flew american airlines for my UDS trip in may 2011, since then every few weeks I get a credit card offer, every few months a "omg use your miiiiiles!" mailer.
<dzho> jacob: where were you heading that your travel got messed up
<Cheri703> I didn't even pay for the ticket!
<jacob> dzho: boston. made it there fine on sunday, flights out mon/tues/wed all got canceled. other airlines were still up
<jacob> (though none were up understandably monday night)
<gilbert> what up guys, i'm putting together an agenda for th meeting.  let me know if you want anything in particular included
<gilbert> i'll be afk and back in about an hour
 * skellat waits on the start of the first meeting since June 2011
<gilbert> hey guys, i'm back
<dniMretsaM> there really hasn't been a meeting in that long?
<Cheri703> Meeting tiiiime!
<Cheri703> it's been a while
<gilbert> who else is around?  its about 2 minutes till 8
#ubuntu-us-oh 2012-11-02
<Cheri703> almost meeting tiiiime!
 * Unit193 thinks someone should be running ntpd.
<gilbert> i feel like we had one in november, but yeah we kind of let that go way too long
<Cheri703> we've let a LOT of things go way too long :s BUT that's the point, we're going to improve!
<gilbert> or looking at his irc timestamps instead of his stove clock
<skellat> gilbert: Howdy
<dniMretsaM> improvement is good
<skellat> Unit193: I gotta run ntpd on my BeagleBoard since it has no Real Time Clock so we're past 8 PM
<gilbert> skellat: heya!
 * drkokandy present
<Cheri703> So...welcome to the meeting!
<dniMretsaM> it's 20:02:05 according to my clock
<gilbert> ok, i think we should go ahead, and get this started for reelz
<gilbert> so, i've got some items to discuss, but in case people need to go early or anything, i think we should go ahead and open the floor up to anyone with topics of interest
<skellat> gilbert: What's our agenda?
<Cheri703> Well, I think first order of business should be LoCo Team Status
<canthus13> i'm here and watching.  got a babeh in my lap, though.
<Cheri703> So...the result of our renewal application: we were not renewed.
<skellat> Cheri703: What was the vote?
<Cheri703> We have been really inactive, and that's the reason.
<Cheri703> Basically all +0
<Cheri703> we've been invited to reapply in 6 months
<gilbert> we got all +0, basically due to lack of documentation of events
<dniMretsaM> well, that's not good
<gilbert> its better than all -1
<dniMretsaM> eh, true
<gilbert> ultimately we have lots going on, its just that they've overly focused on the boring documentation stuff
<Cheri703> direct quote from a LoCo council member about what it means to be "unapproved"
<skellat> Have we actually *had* events?  I haven't heard anything from the folks down the shoreline in Cleveland as of late
<Cheri703> Basically it means that you can't receive the stuff that you would
<Cheri703> normally be able to request once approved. The team will not be able to
<Cheri703> order CD's, and will not receive any of the upcoming books that have
<Cheri703> been distributed through the Team Contacts. If you go to conferences,
<Cheri703> the team will not be elgible to apply for the approved teams' conference
<Cheri703> pack, you can still apply for the smaller conference pack.
<Cheri703> It's important to note, that Ubuntu Ohio will not lose any of the
<Cheri703> resources that have been provided by Canonical, any hosting that has
<Cheri703> already been granted to the team, Forums, Mailing lists, everything will
<gilbert> which i don't like to do, and i don't think Cheri703 likes to do
<Cheri703> still remain intact.
<Cheri703> I just never even think of it
<Cheri703> :/
<Cheri703> we could elect/appoint a team documentarian...
<skellat> Cheri703: Documentation was supposed to be part of what the Burning Circle was about
<Cheri703> well, they want pictures, blog posts, etc
<skellat> Cheri703: I just stopped asking for a while after I heard nothing week after week
<paultag> hereish
<gilbert> skellat: do you know anything about the status of cleveland reloco? if not much is going on, you could take the lead up there
<gilbert> heya paultag!
<Cheri703> they want photos to go to the LoCo photostream and such.
<paultag> heyya gilbert! Meeting time! :)
<Cheri703> o/ paultag
<paultag> heyya Cheri703
<gilbert> we included links to the burning circle.  it was not enough
<skellat> gilbert: Ashtabula is way too far away from Cleveland for me to lead anything.  60+ miles
<gilbert> so, do we have any reloco leads here right now?
<skellat> Cleveland ReLoCo as far as I can tell has just disappeared...I haven't heard anything out of them...Granted I only seem to hear anything when I issue ultimatums but still...
<dniMretsaM> I'm about 45 minutes to an hour away from Cleveland
<gilbert> skellat: start an ashtabula reloco!
<paultag> when I left, I don't think anyone took charge
<Cheri703> So, basically, no major impact to day to day operation of the group as a result of the un-approval. just for the record.
<Cheri703> I'm Mansfield ReLoCo lead
<paultag> dvz-: is still there, iirc, btw.
<Cheri703> we had our first Ubuntu Hour in over a year last week!
<paultag> as is jrgifford, right?
<Cheri703> (I think it was last week?)
<drkokandy> hooray Mansfield Ubuntu Hour
<Cheri703> forgot to get a picture...we're going to take some next time :)
<gilbert> Cheri703: awesome :)
<drkokandy> it was 10/23 Cheri703
<skellat> paultag: It isn't even winter yet and I'm hearing crickets from Cleveland's general direction.  I don't even have the excuse of snowed-out roads this round...
<Cheri703> yes, thanks drkokandy! I lose track of days >_>
<gilbert> ok, well i was hoping for some reloco leads to be here to actually talk about what they have going on (and to encourage them to put a small write-up on the wiki after their events)
<Cheri703> The calendar has had Columbus, Cincinnati, and Akron Ubuntu hours on it for well...forever, but they haven't been happening
<Cheri703> so we need to remove them until something is actually happening
<gilbert> that's the kind of documentation the loco council needs from us
<Cheri703> Do we have a u-ohio blog?
<gilbert> ok, action item to remove hours that aren't regularly occuring now
<skellat> Cheri703: Do we need to do another map pinning to see who is actually around?  I think we also need to kick the Arizona LoCo out of the Ohio LoCo's membership just to true those numbers a bit.
<gilbert> is that wrong about columbus, cincinnatti, or akron at this point?
<Cheri703> I'm seeing all 3 on the calendar at the moment, looking right now
<Cheri703> skellat: we are just so spread out
<Cheri703> that's actually one thing I was going to mention:
<Cheri703> gilbert and I were discussing, I'm going to reach out to the LoCo Council, as well as to some of the other LoCo team leads to see if we can get some brainstorming or help with how to handle our "large area + small numbers" situation
<Cheri703> That's an action item right there
<Cheri703> some groups do so well because of sheer population numbers, or they're a city-specific LoCo, for us being statewide, it is harder to wrangle.
<skellat> That's a big action item.  A more immediate one is to figure out why or how the whole Arizona LoCo has membership in the Ohio LoCo according to Launchpad.
<Cheri703> well, reaching out and having the conversation is the action item "fixing everything" is not the action item ;)
<gilbert> skellat: i'll take a look at that.  not sure when or why that happened.  anyone remember the past?
<Cheri703> what is the date of membership? maybe check the mailing list around that time
<skellat> Trying to pull it up
<Cheri703> so since I can do it right now, taking a poll: columbus ubuntu hours actually happening every two weeks?
<gilbert> not since i moved to Dayton 4 months ago :(
<Cheri703> akron happening every 2 weeks?
<Cheri703> Cincinnati happening every 2 weeks?
<gilbert> jon was supposed to take over there, but didn't really step up...
<Cheri703> ok, removing columbus from calendar
<dniMretsaM> as far as I know, Akron doesn't have one
<dniMretsaM> (that's the closest ReLoCo to me)
<Cheri703> I don't think I've EVER heard of cincy having one...
<Cheri703> ok, akron removed
<skellat> The Arizona LoCo has apparently been a member of OHLoCo since 2007-10-01?
<Cheri703> o_O
<Cheri703> anyone know anything about cincy?
<dzho> It's on the Ohio river
<Cheri703> thank you for the helpful insight dzho
<gilbert> dniMretsaM: would you be interested in becoming the reloco lead up there?  you'd just need to send some emails, and have hours at whatever regularity you want
<dzho> I've got more . . .
<itsafork> several years ago ther was a "tri-loco" thing that people tried to get going... it never really did
 * thafreak is here...
<gilbert> heya itsafork!
<Cheri703> o/ itsafork
<gilbert> what up thefreak
<dniMretsaM> gilbert: I don't think that would work, as I'm off to college next year. and I have no car, so I can't go to meetings
<skellat> itsafork: Well, perhaps we can bid them farewell in 2012
<gilbert> ok, well action item to find an akron lead
<itsafork> oh yeah... ahoy guys!
<Cheri703> I'm going to go ahead and remove the cincinnati ubuntu hours as well, since there's apparently no word on that
<gilbert> itsafork: do you have something important you would like to announce?
<Cheri703> they can re-add if they're actually happening
<dniMretsaM> sorry. I'll probably remove myself as a member next august when I leave
<itsafork> skellat: sure why not
<drkokandy> if they are happening, I'm sure someone will wonder why they've disappeared
<skellat> itsafork: Now's the time to clean up the books, I guess
<drkokandy> so hopefully people will read the minuts
<Cheri703> they can check in then!
<itsafork> true.
<gilbert> ok, i have an action item to figure out removing arizona
<itsafork> also, other action item....
<gilbert> oh, btw, who wants to be responsible for recording and posting the meeting minutes for this meeting?
<itsafork> a replacement for myself.
<skellat> I will post minutes
<gilbert> itsafork: i'm not sure everyone knows about your decision yet
<gilbert> thanks skellat!
<Cheri703> bah, I have to step away for a bit, back asap
<itsafork> oh poo! i don't think i ever sent that email...
<skellat> Hmm.  This should be interesting.
<gilbert> yeah :p
<gilbert> do you want to make a statement now?
<itsafork> ok, well,  guys I need to step down from the loco. between work, family & all that other jazz I unfortunately don't have the time to continue on a LoCo lead.
<gilbert> i just wanted to thank Jon for all the work that hes done with the loco in the past.  he's been a huge help
<paultag> +1, hear hear!
<gilbert> so with that, we actually need to have a new election to regain a third council member
<skellat> +1, hear hear!
<gilbert> i'll be sending an email with instructions prett soon
<itsafork> thanks goilbert, that means a lot! I do still plan to be active in the loco & helping where & when i can
<paultag> goilbert ← awesome
<itsafork> agreed! +1
<gilbert> and Jon you'll still be active within the loco, right?  just not in a leadership role
<gilbert> oops you just said that ;)
<gilbert> thats pretty awesome
<gilbert> so, the final item that i have is wiki updates
<gilbert> so, we have the ubuntu ohio wiki: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OhioTeam
<itsafork> gilbert: correct!
<gilbert> anyone is free to update that.  events, items of interest, anything that you may think relevant to ohio, please feel free to edit
<Cheri703> Back
<gilbert> part of our application issue was that we haven't been active wiki editors, so i want everyone that feels like something can be improved to go ahead and do so
<Cheri703> Thanks itsafork for your work with the LoCo!
<Cheri703> ++ on the wiki
<skellat> gilbert: We're not very active with the forums either
<Cheri703> We're just inactive in general
<gilbert> yeah, maybe that's another item: what can we do to be more active?
<paultag> o/
<gilbert> for one, i think this meeting (and future irc meetings) itself is really important
<paultag> global jams
<paultag> (even Debian hax during the jams)
<Cheri703> I am going to be frank here: A lot of that is (in my opinion) at least partially due to the rather vocal anti-Unity folks...like many times the conversations here are "ugh unity, ugh canonical, ugh ubuntu, I use <alternative>" and new folks or lurkers might feel put off when they're of the "uhm...I don't think it's too bad? I use vanilla ubuntu"
<Cheri703> persuasion
<Cheri703> not to say people can't have opinions
<Cheri703> TOTALLY FINE to hate unity
<Cheri703> just...
<skellat> Cheri703: I love Xubuntu and my parents use Lubuntu without parent.  Yes, Unity can cause disharmony but there is more to life than it.
<skellat> Wait, that shoulda said "...without problems."
<Cheri703> For sure. Not saying Unity is the one true way and all others are heretics
<gilbert> Cheri70: just curious where do you see that at?  irc
<Cheri703> irc around release times. though it has petered out a bit, it used to be more prominent
<gilbert> well, unity has also gotten better
<dniMretsaM> I think Unity hate in general used to be more prominent
<skellat> UDS-R just empowered the flavors big time to try new things and decouple from Ubuntu decisions even down to release timings.  Change is coming.
<Cheri703> I'm just saying, we need to be conscious that some of the folks that join the group and then NEVER interact might want something to ease them into it
<Cheri703> I don't know if I'm conveying my point.
<Cheri703> we need to be welcoming and inclusive, not divisive
<gilbert> i'd be really reserved about anything that restricts anyones freedom of expression.  discontent is in my opinion healthy since it helps people make things better
<Cheri703> discontent fine, ranting not fine (in my opinion)
<Cheri703> we get people joining the launchpad group at a reasonable rate (like 1-2/month) and...NOTHING. no contact with them at all
<skellat> Gilbert, I'm just thinking about The Music Man with the pick-a-little/talk-a-little ladies...we're just having that happen too much.  Heck, I've even alluded to that in the Burning Circle at least once.
<dniMretsaM> true. Personally, I haven't seen any ranting in the IRC. I was away for a while, though
<Cheri703> if we had a blog or something to generate topics for conversation that could be carried to the mailing list, or even a "hey, mailing list, look! we posted to the blog!"
<Cheri703> also integrating ML, Forums, IRC.
<canthus13> there are those of us who mention on occasion that we really, really don't like Unity. *shrug
<gilbert> Cheri703: do we have that kind of complaining on the mailing list?
<Cheri703> used to
 * skellat glares
<Cheri703> oh...round about the time things slowed down a ton :s
 * skellat doesn't remember what vicinity he's glaring in, though
<canthus13> Actually using the ML tends to piss people off for some reason... :/
<dniMretsaM> brb. Dog needs out...
<skellat> canthus13: Yeah, don't want to be part of a mailing list or forum...that's not membership but collecting a gamer trophy that you're part of a geographic body...
<gilbert> canthus13: that's something i'm really worried about.  we have very few posts to the ml due to past complaints from people about too much activity on the ml
<gilbert> we need discussion there.  its healthy, and we let some people stamp that out
 * canthus13 nods.
<skellat> But this is Ohio, we don't like to discuss things!
<skellat> :-)
<Cheri703> gilbert: yeah...perhaps a monthly "If you'd like help setting up email filters, please let us know, we can have a tutorial session"
<Cheri703> message
<gilbert> action item to everybody:  please feel free to post topics of interest and goings on in the state to the ml
<drkokandy> should the mailing list be for discussion, or should that be the forum? I didn't even know we had a forum until someone mentioned the wiki and I noticed it there (but then I'm new)
<skellat> The more I hear about things going on around the state, the less I have to come up with novel original content for the podcast
<gilbert> both are meant for discussion
<gilbert> different personalities like forums vs mls
<thafreak> sorry to butt in...but didn't we have flyer pdf's made up at some point?
<gilbert> i really wish we had some kind of cross-posting so both groups were the same
<Cheri703> hang on, let me find it
<thafreak> all this talk of mailling lists got me to thinking about the KSU ACM chapter...
<Cheri703> gilbert: can we put a link to the mailing list archives somewhere on the main forum page? like as a sticky?
<thafreak> I don't think anyone pays attention to their mailling list, they only go by signs hanging up in the lobby
<gilbert> Cheri703: possibly, i'll look into it
<Cheri703> I've seen some places that just post a message in the sticky that says "new thread on mailing list: subject line" and then folks can go check the archive or participate
<skellat> Cheri703: We've already got that in the right sidebar on the LoCo homepage
<Cheri703> but on the forum itse
<Cheri703> lf
 * Cheri703 is quick on the enter key tonight >_<
<skellat> Cheri703: I thought the Forum was integrated in that too
<dniMretsaM> on the topic of generating discussions. could we maybe do something like a community blog were all the members could write posts if they so desired?
<dniMretsaM> it could also be the place for announcements, etc.
<Cheri703> yeah dniMretsaM, I mentioned a blog, I think it'd be good, but...would need some sort of monitoring, at least to a degree
<skellat> dniMretsaM: For that we've got the forum, though
<Cheri703> it could go on ubuntu-planet
<gilbert> we have an aggregator already: http://ohio.ubuntu-us.org/planet
<itsafork> so, just to clarify what i'm hearing: people/members are interested in all of the different DE's... so for global jam's why not the LoCo focus on backend desktop (not gui) services, and ubuntu server??
<dniMretsaM> skellat: then we need to promote the forum, more. since almost nobody uses it
<itsafork> sorry that was a touch behind..
<gilbert> dniMretsaM: do you have a blog you would like to add to our planet?
<skellat> itsafork: It is okay.  It has been a long day.
<dniMretsaM> gilbert: not currently I've considered starting one a few times, though
<Cheri703> thafreak: there was a flyer, it had the columbus reloco info on it.
<skellat> What would we like a general-purpose Ohio LoCo flyer to say/convey?
<Cheri703> http://spreadubuntu.org/ is a good resource if folks want to print stuff up
<Cheri703> good place to start at least
<Cheri703> lots of modifiable things
<gilbert> Cheri703: can you post the pdf to the wike somewhere so others can access it?
<Cheri703> it's a .xcf
<gilbert> s/pdf/file
<gilbert> ok guys, i think thats everything i wanted to cover from this meeting.  any other topics of interest?
<skellat> gilbert: Silly question on my part, how many folks do we have in the LoCo who are "Ubuntu Member" at this point?
<Cheri703> uploading now. Definitely browse spreadubuntu.org if folks are looking for materials. there's some awesome stuff there
<Cheri703> I'm an ubuntu Member
<gilbert> not sure.  Jacob is the only one i'm aware of
<thafreak> does member mean @ubuntu.com address?
<skellat> I'm an Ubuntu Member
<gilbert> we also have a canonical developer, Chase Douglas, in ohio
<Cheri703> thafreak: yeah
<Cheri703> gilbert: he moved
<Cheri703> like...>1 year ago
<Cheri703> afail
<Cheri703> k
<Cheri703> bah
<Cheri703> I fail
<gilbert> ok, my bad
<Cheri703> I only know this because I talked to him for ~10 seconds on the way back from UDS last year and he said he was moving :)
<gilbert> ah
<skellat> Would there be a way to get a head count or something from the LoCo Council of that?
<gilbert> skellat: just curious why you're concerned about our ubuntu member numbers?
<Unit193> Doesn't really matter, but I am as well.
<gilbert> ok
<thafreak> i'm an ubuntero if that counts ;)
<skellat> gilbert: New members are always announced in UWN and it is a growth metric that may or may not be worthwhile to be able to show to the LoCo Council in terms of commitment levels.
<thafreak> i.e. signed the code of conduct
<skellat> Partly it is a way just to get a handle on who exactly make up Ubuntu Ohio and where we can build from there
<Cheri703> added flyer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OhioTeam/ArtWork
<gilbert> thanks Cheri703!
<Cheri703> also a link to spread ubuntu
<gilbert> ok, any other items to discuss?
<skellat> I'm good
<Cheri703> One thing I think might be good to add on the wiki (if it isn't already there?)
<Cheri703> Somewhere to list teams that our members are ACTIVE on. (not just peripherally related to).
<Cheri703> that way new members can see what we're up to as individuals, as well as reaching out for possible mentoring
<gilbert> Cheri703: seems like a good idea
<skellat> Cheri703: That's also a good way to spur more applications to the membership boards :-)
<Cheri703> yep
<dniMretsaM> Cheri703: do we want a PNG of the poster embedded and a download link to the XCF?
<Cheri703> sure
 * Cheri703 just slapped it up there
<thafreak> What do we mean be being "on" a team? Cause I think technically I'm on server team, but I just watch the mailling list and occasionally wander into the IRC meetings
<Cheri703> yeah, I mean like active participation
<gilbert> ok guys, i think that wraps up the meeting (unless there is anything else?)
<Cheri703> if someone came to you and said "thafreak, how do I get involved in the server team? what should I start working on?" could you answer?
<Cheri703> that's my metric personally...
<Cheri703> yeah, that's all I've got. we've got some things to work on :)
<gilbert> ok, so skellat is going to send meeting minutes to the ml, and i'll have more details on the election soon
<thafreak> sort of
<skellat> Minutes will be posted TOMORROW to the forum as a new thread and I will make a post to my Ubuntu-related blog (http://erielookingproductions.info/ubuntu/ ) which will show up on Planet Ubuntu
<thafreak> I could tell them what the server team people tell everyone who asks
<Cheri703> thafreak: I think if you could point them in the right direction, then that'd be fine
<thafreak> find a mentor
<gilbert> skellat: can you also add the notes to the wiki?
<skellat> gilbert: If that is okay, of course
<thafreak> I still haven't found a mentor yet :-P
<gilbert> skellat: that's great
<skellat> gilbert: Will add to the wiki tomorrow after I take my cat to the vet in the morning
<Cheri703> well, the idea here would be that folks could come to the ohio page, see "oh, hey, gilbert is on a team I'm interested in, perhaps (since he's put some sort of indicator we'd choose) he can help me get my footing on that team"
<Cheri703> skellat: can you link on the mailing list as well?
<skellat> Cheri703: Yes
<Cheri703> thanks
<Cheri703> thafreak: thought being - "I already have a tiny thing in common with person x since we're both in ubuntu-ohio, that is less intimidating than going into the -team list and saying "ANYONE WANT TO HELP THE NEWBIE?!""
<gilbert> ok, great!  thanks everyone for attending.  let's plan to have a next irc meeting in early december, dates/details to be decided later in the month
<Cheri703> perhaps it isn't such an issue with some folks
<Cheri703> sounds good gilbert.
<Cheri703> OH, quick poll!
<Cheri703> how was doodle for everyone?
<skellat> Doodle was fine, Cheri703
<Cheri703> like was that ok? that helped a lot in being able to figure out a time, even though it's evil evil javascript ;)
<thafreak> Yeah, I'd be comfortable helping like that
<drkokandy> easy Cheri703
<Cheri703> hehe, /me was looking at gilbert when mentioning javascript ;)
<gilbert> i'm not fond of javascript, but i'll suck it up and deal with it, so i think sticking with doodle is fine
 * thafreak thought the doodle thing was fine
<Cheri703> ok, sounds good :)
<gilbert> ADJOURNED
 * skellat wanders off
<thafreak> Cheri703: thanks for posting the poster
<Cheri703> sure :) I have a folder titled "ubuntu propaganda" that are various bits and pieces I either liked or have used
<Cheri703> so I knew it was around somewhere :)
<Unit193> Seems like I'll either have to attend more ReLoCo events out get out. ;)
<thafreak> I'm going to try and modify it a bit (and remove the ubuntu hour parts), just leave the general contact info up
<thafreak> and hang some up at Kent...and maybe Akron too
<Cheri703> thafreak: I know I said it like 80 times, but check spreadubuntu, there might be some that you like better :) there are some really nice ones that you can modify as needed
<Cheri703> Unit193 and drkokandy, while you're here:
<Cheri703> are either of you allergic to dogs?
<thafreak> I didn't see any that looked generic enough :/
<thafreak> maybe I'll make my own
<Cheri703> ah, ok
<thafreak> I'm not a super designer, but I'll give it a go
<Cheri703> I'm a big fan of modifying existing stuff :) like download 3 or 4 and then mix and match bits
<Cheri703> hence why I have a folder of ubuntu propaganda >_<
<drkokandy> I don't think so Cheri703 - just some cats I think
<dzho> so, the meeting over?
<Unit193> Cheri703: No, but I'm a bit jumpy at times. >_>
<thafreak> nice, well maybe I can give you more to add to that folder
<Cheri703> ok, was thinking: perhaps ubuntu hour at my house? not sure if Unit193 can get there easily?
<thafreak> I'd like to use the ohio loco logo
<Cheri703> thafreak: sounds good :D
<Cheri703> oh, I made one with the CoF inside the ohio flag for my conference card
<Cheri703> want the svg?
 * dzho wonders if it's safe to crack wise again ;-)
<thafreak> yes please
<Cheri703> it's not the "official" logo, but I think it works
<Cheri703> one moment please :)
<thafreak> k, you can even share it on ubuntu one if you want
<Cheri703> eh, just emailed it
<thafreak> Does anyone know if it's possible to share a folder on ubuntu one with an entire launchpad team?
<Cheri703> Unit193 and drkokandy, I'm just a bit south of downtown Mansfield
<thafreak> Cheri703: cool, thanks
<Cheri703> thafreak: I'd think you'd need to make it public, and then share the link via mailing list or forum. not 100% sure that's the only way though
<thafreak> cool, well, I gotta run, it sounds like my wife is watching the CMA's...need to go prevent that from happening...
<Cheri703> hehe, godspeed!
<dniMretsaM> thafreak: you could probably through it on Bazaar branch. that might be impractical for some people, though
<dniMretsaM> throw*
<drkokandy> I'm sure I could get there Cheri703
<drkokandy> but would it be better to have it in a public place so we could publicize it online?
<drkokandy> like on the cal & etc?
<Cheri703> true I guess...
<Cheri703> I'll do some scouting for locations.
<drkokandy> if there's another place that's more convenient, I'm happy to change to another place
<drkokandy> I think you mentioned a McD that might work
<Cheri703> I had some issues getting home the other night, not 100% sure if because my battery lost charge while plugged in for many days or if just dying :s
<Unit193> There's one right down from me. :---D
<Cheri703> that one's not re-built yet Unit193!
<Cheri703> I'd been thinking the one on trimble perhaps
<Unit193> Just opened.
<Cheri703> ah, ok
<drkokandy> if you
<drkokandy> whoops
<drkokandy> if you're worried about your battery or if you don't want to drive as the weather gets worse, I'd be happy to pick you up
<Cheri703> ah, thanks!
<Cheri703> that might work :)
<drkokandy> but of course I usually run pretty close to the wire, so we might be late ^_^
<drkokandy> ^_^;
<Unit193> Not a problem, I *will* be late. :/
<Cheri703> no worries. I am kind of anal about being on time/early, but I don't complain if someone else is driving me! :)
<drkokandy> oh, by the way - the Ubuntu Hours we just removed from the calendar are still up at wiki.ubuntu.com/Hour
<Cheri703> ok, thanks! I'll go see what can be done about those
<Cheri703> yep, done
<drkokandy> oh, sorry
<drkokandy> it was telling me I couldn't change it
<Cheri703> I changed it. I might have different permissions than you do
<drkokandy> most likely
<Unit193> While I'm fine having a list of teams up, I'd not be a great (tor)montor, but I'd guess I could point to the right direction.
<Cheri703> I think we could have some indicator saying "willing to mentor" or not.
<Cheri703> just saying which teams you're on would still be helpful for folks I think
<Unit193> Cheri703: TWC been a tad more spotchy than normal?  Did your IP change as well?
<Cheri703> uhm....maybe?
<Cheri703> I upgraded my speed because I had to upload a 5gb file for work and it was taking >12 hours and errored out like 3 times >_<
<Unit193> Oi, fun...  Those times I'm glad for rsync.
<Cheri703> amazon s3 :/
<Unit193> Ours hasn't changed since October '11, now here and another place had it change.
<dzho> whee.  upgraded to Lucid on the home laptop
<thafreak> YES!!!! Davmail works for me again!!! woohooo
<thafreak> good bye stupid outlook web piece of crap from hell
<dzho> \o/
<canthus13> Heh.
#ubuntu-us-oh 2012-11-03
<thafreak> The doctor just knocked on my door looking for candy...
<Unit193> Wooohoooo! :D
<Unit193> You give him some?
<canthus13> thafreak: All that time travel gets him a bit turned around.. so what if he's a few days late?
#ubuntu-us-oh 2012-11-04
<jrgifford> jrgiffor1: i've no freakin' clue where you came from.
<paultag> there you go :)
<paultag> (I actually just wanted to check autobleh worked, sorry)
<paultag> also, why do I still have op? :)
<Unit193> It doesn't combine +b and -o
<Unit193> paultag: Magic!
<paultag> magic!
<jrgifford> paultag: whats more concerning is he's in various channels i normally hang out in, and he's jrg@$host.
<jrgifford> which is my username.
<paultag> I'm sure it's you
<jrgifford> i don't have a linode.
<jrgifford> haven't for months.
<paultag> o.O
<jrgifford> just logged into my console too, to make sure i didn't have a server running or something
<jrgifford> i'm about to email linode.
<jrgifford> paultag: emailed them.
<jrgifford> rather tempted to nmap that IP, but i figured i'd let them look into it.
<jrgifford> since it looks like my old VPS with linode might have gotten ressurected somehow.
<Unit193> jrgifford: Why'd you drop it anywho?
<jrgifford> Unit193: money.
<jrgifford> It was nice, but I didn't have a reliableish job to pay for it.
<Unit193> Seen buyvm or kimsufi?  :P
<jrgifford> And I think I solved the mystery of my friend here. :-P http://askubuntu.com/questions/61549/how-do-i-configure-irssi/61553#61553
<jrgifford> I never properly cleaned my irssi config.
<jrgifford> Unit193: can't say I have.
<jrgifford> Kimsufi looks too good to be true.
<Unit193> Irssi server password is better auth method.
<jrgifford> I do that now, I never updated it though.
<Unit193> SASL only seems to work 70% of the time, and just setup Cert auth.
<Cheri703> o/ folks
<Unit193> Cheri703: Howdy.
<Cheri703> how's things?
<Unit193> jrgifford: You have mail.
<jrgifford> Unit193: I don't see anything.
<gilbert> paultag: just made first upload with dputng :)  tho i got an AttributeError at the end :(
<gilbert> it seems that line 83 in dput/uploader.py should be 'self.shutdown()' instead of 'self._interface.shutdown()'?
<paultag> D:
<paultag> gilbert: give it a pull, you might have caught a bum checkout
<paultag> gilbert: if not, ugh, sorry
#ubuntu-us-oh 2013-10-28
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-oh to: Welcome to the IRC home of Ubuntu Ohio! | Check us out at http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-us-ohio/ | MEETING: Saturday, November 9, 2013.  8 PM.  This channel.  Agenda at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OhioTeam/MeetingAgenda2013-11 | BC 137 Speex Audio: http://tx0.org/6vh/
<Unit193> skellat: You like speex over opus?! ;)
<skellat> Unit193: At least Firefox recognizes it as an Ogg container but then decides to have a heart attack as it doesn't recognize the codec
<skellat> Unit193: Is there an Opus encoder in Lubuntu 12.04?  If not, I'm not really supposed to mess with the production machine too too much...
<skellat> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=opus-tools
<jenni> [ Ubuntu – Package Search Results -- opus-tools ] - https://j.mp/1hm4f1z
<Unit193> There was an SRU for that, but it didn't happen.
<skellat> If it wasn't there in the first place it would've been a backport
<skellat> I suppose I could fire up backportpackage and see if this would melt my PPA builder trying to get it to go to 12.04
<skellat> I'll check ppa:skellat/tests in a few hours to see if opus-tools built for 12.04 then
<skellat> Since the version number hasn't changed much between quantal and trusty I might get away with an easy time filling out the requestbackport-generated paperwork
<skellat> It actually shouldn't be a problem since it was merely copied from Debian for Quantal and hasn't been touched since
<Unit193> https://launchpad.net/~opus-developers/+archive/stable ?
<jenni> [ Stable Opus releases : “Opus Developers” team ] - https://j.mp/1hm5U7l
<Unit193> That is the only one I know.
<skellat> That only gives you opus, not opus-tools
<skellat> As backportpackage run #1 blew up in a builder due to a missing build dependency
<skellat> opus gives you the runtime to the codec which is great...but I still need the command line tools to produce usable files...
<Unit193> ...So that means you don't want vlc master daily, right? ;)
<skellat> Unit193: VLC file conversions are interesting except they run 1:1 which is too slow for the workflow
<Unit193> No, I was kidding about https://launchpad.net/~videolan/+archive/master-daily
<jenni> [ VLC Daily Build of master branch : “Videolan” team ] - https://j.mp/1hm6JwW
<skellat> I'm not that daring.  Jean-Baptiste Kempf is an interesting fella.  I haven't spoken to him since I lived in metro Las Vegas, though.
<skellat> (Monsieur Kempf is leader of that project)
 * skellat wanders off to bed
#ubuntu-us-oh 2013-10-29
<hackfu> Hello
<belkinsa> TROLL/SPAM BOT ALERT!
<hackfu> where?
<belkinsa> You.
 * hackfu looks in the mirror.
<hackfu> I'm a human being.
<belkinsa> Sorry, it's your username that bugs me.
<hackfu> Would it be better if it were something with kittens and flowers?
<belkinsa> Nah.
<belkinsa> But I'm sorry for calling you a troll.
<hackfu> Forget about it.
<hackfu> My wife's from Ohio
<hackfu> We just inherited her folks estate in Powell, Ohio.
<hackfu> Havent been there in awhile.
<dzho> hackfu: http://www.cowboylyrics.com/lyrics/mcmurtry-james/60-acres-20609.html
<jenni> [ 60 Acres Lyrics - James McMurtry. Album: Live in Aught-Three ] - https://j.mp/1gXwNAS
<dzho> no disrespect intended, but when I think of someone inheriting land, that's what comes to mind.
<hackfu> morning
#ubuntu-us-oh 2013-10-30
<drkokandy> what does meetingology mean in the meeting agenda? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OhioTeam/MeetingAgenda2013-11
<jenni> [ OhioTeam/MeetingAgenda2013-11 - Ubuntu Wiki ] - https://j.mp/1h2pzsJ
<skellat> drkokandy: meetingology is the generic name for the logging bot seen in ubuntu-meeting and xubuntu-devel, for example, that produces structured meeting reports
<skellat> That bot will not be with us during the meeting
<Unit193> Never is, wouldn't be hard to get or a clone, but not needed.
<drkokandy> ah, I see
 * skellat is watching Person of Interest at the moment
#ubuntu-us-oh 2013-10-31
<skellat> .nws 44004
<jenni> Wind Advisory issued October 31 at 3:44PM EDT until November 01 at 6:00AM EDT by NWS
<jenni> Wind Advisory issued October 31 at 3:44PM EDT until November 01 at 4:00PM EDT by NWS
<jenni> Complete weather watches, warnings, and advisories for Ashtabula, OH, available here: http://alerts.weather.gov/cap/wwaatmget.php?x=OHC007 -- You may also PM the bot to get the full list.
<skellat> Okay, so I've got Dorothy & Toto winds in the mix for Trick or Treat kids tonight.
<skellat> Has anybody given thought to handing out 13.10 install discs for Halloween tonight?  :-D
<belkinsa> Happy Halloween everyone!
<dzho> erasers are in, apparently
<BiosElement> Yup, quite popular...for the folks not getting them that is.
<belkinsa> It's raining and some are still will go out to get candy.
<BiosElement> Of course
<BiosElement> The only ones who care about the rain are parents. You think a bit of water is going to keep kids from candy? >.<
<belkinsa> True, true.
<belkinsa> It was a pain driving back home from my dentist app because of the tricker or treaters.
<BiosElement> I take the treats and leave only tricks behind. >.>
<Unit193> Erasers?
#ubuntu-us-oh 2013-11-01
<skellat> Apparently I have to fill this out *after* the meeting to serve as the LoCo meeting report.  Plugging agenda items in now makes it go goofy.  SEE: http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-us-ohio/682/detail/
<jenni> [ November Business Meeting | Ubuntu LoCo Team Portal ] - http://loco.ubuntu.com
#ubuntu-us-oh 2013-11-02
<skellat> COMRADES, please remember to adjust your clocks that require adjusting tonight to take into account Daylight Saving Time.  For more details, consult: http://news.nationalgeographic.com/news/2013/10/131028-when-does-daylight-savings-time-end-november-3/
<jenni> [ Daylight Saving Time 2013: When Does It End? And Why? ] - https://j.mp/1h9aojU
<belkinsa> Thanks for the reminder
<belkinsa> Does it affect the timing of the meeting next week?
<skellat> belkinsa: The meeting on November 9th is at 8 PM local time, whatever that may be.
<belkinsa> Duh.
<skellat> :-)
<skellat> The most anybody will be affected will be my sister who works 3rd shift at a nursing home as a State Tested Nurse's Aide
<skellat> She'll be picking up an additional hour to her shift free of charge, alas
#ubuntu-us-oh 2013-11-03
<Unit193> jrgifford: Heyhey!  I was in Columbus today even. :P
<jrgifford> Unit193: come again?
<Unit193> I visited your area, more or less.
<Unit193> OSU Medical Center.
<belkinsa> I was there three weeks ago but just to the stadium
<skellat> jrgifford Unit193: Community Council ballots should be in your e-mail.  I just took care of mine.
<Unit193> Yep, I saw.
<jrgifford> skellat: I didn't see anything.
<jrgifford> I think I'm still a Ubuntu member,
<jrgifford> So I should have gotten something, right?
<paultag> I got mine
<paultag> and voted ™
<skellat> jrgifford: Look for "Poll: 2013 Ubuntu Community Council" on the subject line
<skellat> paultag: I looked and the electorate only numbers 764 this time.
<jrgifford> oh, it got sucked into my email filter for ubuntu-uploads somehow.
<Unit193> I knew I had mine, but not had a chance to look yet.
<skellat> I couldn't sleep...saw Elizabeth Krumbach Joseph's tweet about it...couldn't find it in the inbox...went to bed...and it was there this morning before church.
<jrgifford> https://gist.github.com/jrgifford/39e2a06b2e073da1e113 | my kindle has a web browser.
<jenni> [ The Kindle UserAgent. ] - https://gist.github.com
<Unit193> I dual boot my mp3 player. :P
<jrgifford> how...?
<Unit193> Rockbox.
<Unit193> Both firmwares are there, I can boot either one.  (Guess what I found today. :P )
<jrgifford> heh,
#ubuntu-us-oh 2014-10-28
<Unit193> ATT "Uverse" in Akron has IPv6.
<skellat> And?
<skellat> If I move west into Lake County I purportedly can get "Uverse" too
<skellat> Cleveland *may* have "Uverse" too
<skellat> I wonder if anybody is going to this -- http://rifftraxmike.tumblr.com/post/101136454016/the-rifftrax-writers-and-riffers-rehearsed
<jenni> [ Join me, won't we?, The RiffTrax writers and riffers rehearsed... ] - https://j.mp/1wFPIr8
<Unit193> Point being IPv6 is actually in Ohio, just not here. :P
<skellat> Unit193: No IPv6 for me either
<skellat> I sometimes worry we might fall back to ZMH
<skellat> And then remember that I'm probably one of the few left living in Ashtabula who remember what Fidonet *is*
#ubuntu-us-oh 2014-10-29
<PCLine_> Evening everyone.
#ubuntu-us-oh 2014-10-30
<skellat> Comrade Unit193, do we have the website issue fixed in terms of getting the old content archived and the DNS re-pointed?
 * Unit193 wonders when he appeared in Russia...
<Unit193> I've never had access to those things, no idea.
<skellat> Hmm
<skellat> And yes, I've been reading e-mails from $EMPLOYER
<skellat> It isn't looking good
<Unit193> So you got somewhere to stash that dump, skellat?
<skellat> Unit193: Archive.org
#ubuntu-us-oh 2014-10-31
<skellat> Happy Halloween
<PCLine_> Right back at you!
<PCLine_> and Hello everyone.
#ubuntu-us-oh 2015-11-01
<eniLCP__> Sweet - Finally got a chance to get HyperV set back up....Ubuntu install before last crash is still working!
#ubuntu-us-oh 2017-10-30
<Unit193> Hmm.  So anyone tried the new 17.10 GNOME then?
 * dzho shakes his head
<thafreak> Unit193: not the gnome one yet. I haven't quite gotten there yet.
<thafreak> I've been running ubuntu studio 17.10 on one machine since beta
<thafreak> I keep forgetting to download 17.10 gnome and also PoPos! (or how ever it's supposed to be spelled)
<thafreak> POP!os?
#ubuntu-us-oh 2019-10-30
<dzho> so is the person doing the Ubuntu BoF known to this channel?
<dzho> cf https://ohiolinux.org/schedule/
<jenni> [ Schedule 2019 - Ohio LinuxFest ] - https://bit.ly/2xgcvgK
 * dzho just registered fwiw
<Unit193> Huh, I don't even know that name.
<smkellat> Hmm.  Not known under that name on LP, AskUbuntu, or Ubuntu Forums.  Does show up in a DDG as being somebody connected to PyOhio.
<smkellat> Most biographical information I can snag is here: https://www.pyohio.org/2018/schedule/presentation/51/
<jenni> [ PyOhio | Presentation: Build GUIs with Python and Glade ] - https://bit.ly/2MVK3dZ
<smkellat> And the only hint that *that* gives is that the unsub is possibly from Indiana.  Ohio LinuxFest is turning into an event that is not run by people from Ohio.  I find something deeply disturbing in that.
<Unit193> Nah man, Indiana is great. ;)
<smkellat> After the last six years of being very, very up close and very direct with My Fellow Americans...I really don't know about that anymore.
 * smkellat wanders off to try to figure out what he's doing wrong with mkdocs
<dzho> well, some of the Pittsburgh crew has long been part of the planning, at least
#ubuntu-us-oh 2019-10-31
<smkellat> Blog post: http://coyote.works/posts/SiteRebuild20191030/
<jenni> [ Updated The Company Site ] - https://bit.ly/2WwTeVw
#ubuntu-us-oh 2019-11-01
 * thafreak aparently isn't going to make it to OLF after all... :/
<murph_nj> Hi all!  Anyone at OLF?
#ubuntu-us-oh 2019-11-02
<smkellat> No, not at OLF.  Got past a nasty wind storm up here in Ashtabula and staying put.  Snow is coming.
<smkellat> I haven't been south of Youngstown for quite a while now.
